# The Ruling is in for Michael Vincent



## RickyM (Mar 6, 2006)

Good Job ASA!


----------



## iamscubasteve (Nov 29, 2011)

I have no dog in this fight since I do not compete in archery, however I have been following this story and believe this action was about perfect for the situation. Especially since it seems pretty much confirmed he has been using those tricked out binos for a while. Then add in the blatent lie about purchasing them at a garage sale. What did he belive he was that much smarter than the asa officials? That there would have pissed me off if I was one.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you ASA and IBO for keeping our sport clean and not promoting cheating. This is a lesson for anyone thinking or that is currently cheating what can happen to you if you get caught.


----------



## forked point (Dec 27, 2010)

Great Job ASA!


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks ASA and IBO


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

How long is he gone for then???


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Just says foreseeable future.


----------



## iamscubasteve (Nov 29, 2011)

outbackarcher said:


> Just says foreseeable future.


Which means till the smoke clears, or he ponies up enough dough to buy his way back in. 

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## huntinpool (May 5, 2004)

Should send a strong message. Good job Competition. Committee


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

I commend the rules committiee on a fine decision. Should very well send a strong message it be accepatable to cheat in ASA
DB


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## kingalw (Aug 30, 2009)

daniel boone said:


> i commend the rules committiee on a fine decision. Should very well send a strong message it be accepatable to cheat in asa
> db


x2.


----------



## CarbonExtreme (Jul 7, 2010)

Two Thumbs Up! Good Job ASA!


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Wheres J Whittington? Sure he will be happy lol


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

this is what makes the ASA what it is today, the best archery org. in the world! good job mike,ld and the CC


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I is


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

I am. That's only fair. Mat what do you think?


----------



## xxxDREN (Jan 6, 2008)

Great job ASA...... and IBO!


----------



## Sentinalonfire (Apr 4, 2010)

Job well done...


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Babyk said:


> How long is he gone for then???


I have a feeling he's shopping garage sales...


For golf clubs.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Good decision and glad they published it.


----------



## Hoyt301 (Jul 24, 2003)

:thumbs_up


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:cheers:


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

Good job ASA, committee, etc. Thanks for making a difficult ruling. And, this will cost ASA some money as they amend the payouts. Hopefully, ASA will get their money back from the violator. It would probably go better for him if he quickly sends ASA a check in the amount of his winnings.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

This is great news


----------



## OHIOARCHER36 (Oct 12, 2010)

Now thats the way it should of went , thank u asa / ibo


----------



## Fishwhackers (Feb 1, 2012)

:thumbs_up


----------



## hatchettjack (Jan 16, 2012)

Woot woot

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

what did IBO do? or did I miss a thread somewhere...


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Bucks said:


> what did IBO do? or did I miss a thread somewhere...


last i heard is they had removed his name from all results. I do not know if they have ever made a public statement about the situation.

Good Job competition Committee

Marc


----------



## colo_dually (Oct 11, 2011)

The decision is a good one, with everything that has come public.

I particularly applaud:


> All 2012 scores will be vacated and he will be suspended from future ASA Pro/Am and Federation competition for the foreseeable future


Now as far as getting the money back from this guy, with ASA amending payouts, I'm willing to bet the troubles have only begun for MV.
Also glad to see those shooters that have earned their place, shall be recognized.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

colo_dually said:


> Also glad to see those shooters that have earned their place, shall be recognized.


ditto... they also left themselves an out with the unnamed time limit on the ban, plus pony up with the money for the legit winners. a very classy move.

NOW!!!! WILL ASA MAKE AN APPEARANCE IN OHIO??? I LIKE IBO, BUT I ALSO LIKE VARIETY!!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Im guessing they will not specifically go back after the money from him - its possible he has agreed to pay it back.

The lawyer fees for going back after it and fighting it would cost considerably more than just paying it out.

In an effort to make everyone happy and get this closure Im sure they would gladly eat the several hundred dollars and move on....just my opinion.


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

Glad to see the ASA and the CC do the right thing. Way to go guys!


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow, I can't help but think that all the information, opinions, and facts discussed on all the forums had to prompt a response from committees. This is great for the sport and I am glad there are forums to help voice concerns over events like this. I don't think you would have seen a response like this 15 years ago. It is great that both the IBO and the ASA have eyes on these particular forums. It has to give them the pulse of popular opinion. I love 3-D and I am proud of both the IBO and ASA. I proudly shoot either one. 

Now that one person is gone, lets invite new blood to come into the sport. Please keep promoting Archery! This is a great sport lets keep it growing!


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody got MV contact number.....like to get ahold of him to see if he has any gear for sale!!!!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

He may have some Zeiss, I mean Alpen binos for sale.


----------



## hunter terrior (May 15, 2008)

Now that's that over, time to let it go. People make mistakes in life. Hopefully he comes out a better man from this.


----------



## buckpro (Jun 8, 2004)

This is better than any outcome I had expected. Good job ASA!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I also commend the ASA and Competition Committee.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Has Michael responded on any forum recently?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I haven't heard if he has.

He must not be planning to return if he's not trying to accept responsibility and apologizing in public.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

A good, common sense decision. Congrats to CC.


----------



## JWP41 (Jun 21, 2011)

That's a very just punishment! I just hate what this is going to do to his son who shoot's. I've not met him personally but have heard many positive comments about the kid by people who have. This has got to be devistating to a child who is just getting into something they obviously enjoy!


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

While the verdict is sound and just, it is sad to see it happen this way...especially for a person who got caught up in the "winning at any cost" mindset. I do hope he matures from this and corrects those aspects of his life that led to this. As for now, this is the right thing to do and the competition committee set a precedent and a very strong one at that...one that all of us will learn from. Cheers!
Fred


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

NASCAR drivers/ teams are just as bad!


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Going going gone. Glad to see the right decision was made. Hard to believe the man was that stupid to try this move.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Punishment fits the crime. I am sure he has had a hard time with this. Thoughts and prayers for MV as he tries to get things back together. Hope he has seen the error of his ways.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I hope everyone learns something from his mistake. At least some good could come out of it.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

So does this mean he is kicked out for good or just right now

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Just right now. Forseeable future


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

he's not worthless...at least he can serve as a bad example. :wink:


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

sagecreek said:


> I hope everyone learns something from his mistake. At least some good could come out of it.


You can call it a mistake but It's not a mistake if you do it on purpose!!!!!!!


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

I know nothing about MV but was there a time when you could look back and say when his scores soared? Has he been a fixture on the tour for a long time? Obviously he needed to be punished and there must have been a few on here who have shot with him, what kind of guy did he seem to be?


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Kighty7 said:


> Punishment fits the crime. I am sure he has had a hard time with this. Thoughts and prayers for MV as he tries to get things back together. Hope he has seen the error of his ways.


+1 my thoughts as well!


----------



## Mathew Wrong (Apr 10, 2012)

Catch us if you can


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

Ppl cheat in every sport.I feel like banning him tho was alittle to much I think.heck Michael vick didn't get punished that bad and he killed dogs

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Killing dogs was not a sport he was sponsored in, nor did he cheat in that sport as far as I know. Pete Rose would be a better comparison to this situation, I don't know if ban for life is fair for either of them but that's the cards they were dealt when they played there game. Maybe one day they will allow him to compete in k50, and let Pete in the hall of fame.

PS I do not Condon dog fighting and don't not think of it as a sport, I was just making a point.



killzone90 said:


> Ppl cheat in every sport.I feel like banning him tho was alittle to much I think.heck Michael vick didn't get punished that bad and he killed dogs
> 
> Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

JUst my thoughts but one day he will be allowed to return. Plenty of others have been allowed.
DB


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Sort of with DB. I think it may depend on if he makes amends, as in paying back something.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

killzone90 said:


> Ppl cheat in every sport.I feel like banning him tho was alittle to much I think.heck Michael vick didn't get punished that bad and he killed dogs
> 
> Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk 2


correct me if I'm wrong but didn't he do jail time? He didn't steal other peoples money.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

He cheated, he got caught, he got punished, that's it. Don't nail the guy to the wall. He should serve a ban time then be allowed back, if he dare show his face. Worse things have been done by pro sports stars who have returned to their game so it should be dropped now I think before it becomes too personal.


----------



## killzone90 (Sep 14, 2009)

I do feel he shld serve some time off.he shld also have to pay the money back.but if he does that then he shld b allowed back

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gutpyls (Jan 4, 2006)

Dont agree with permanent ban, however being labeled a cheater for the rest of life is plenty punishment too.


----------



## Hurricane (Apr 20, 2006)

Well I guess that's the end of it.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

At least the ASA did something. The NFAA seems to be doing nothing about Joshua Rapp and James Sanders. They were nailed as dead to rights as Michael Vincent.


----------

